# Changing Scoring Synths' presets?



## OMWaves (Feb 12, 2021)

Dear StaffPad Users,

I'm trying to figure out how one can change Scoring Synths' presets within a staff. Say, if you have have Synth Pads on a staff and setup as High Pad 1 at the beginning of the score and then at measure 10, can you change the preset to Low Pad 2? If that's possible, how would you do it? (I'm trying to avoid adding a separate Synth Pad staff for another preset.)

Thank you for any suggestion.


----------



## stevebarden (Feb 12, 2021)

Long-press on the staff (with your finger, not the pencil) where you want the preset to change. Select "Change Preset" from the context menu.


----------



## OMWaves (Feb 12, 2021)

Thank you, Steve.
Since I'm not using iPad or Surface Pro, I have some difficulties with some of the features in StaffPad with a pen/tablet on a PC.


----------

